# braces = braquets = frenos = ortodoncia



## aniceto

como se dice"braces"? las cosas que una persona se lleva en los dientes.

gracias


----------



## Oculto04

Si te refieres al aparato que se pone para corregir la dentadura, en España se le llama "ortodoncia".

Saludos.


----------



## salomon

Nosotros en Colombia les decimos literalmente "braquets"


----------



## Nat

En España, tambien se conocen como "braquets".

Saludos.


----------



## aniceto

pero en mexico como diria "braces"?


----------



## jacinta

He oído decir "aparatos". ¿Está bien?


----------



## gotitadeleche

He oido decir "frenos".


----------



## Celeste

in  Argentina they are called just "aparatos" could be fijos or movibles


----------



## Vicki

En Guatemala se dice "frenos" -- creo que en México también. 

Para probarlo, puse "frenos dientes méxico" en Google y salío bastante...

Vicki


----------



## Celeste

perdón, me corrijo, son aparatos removibles (no movibles)!


----------



## funnydeal

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice"braces"? las cosas que una persona se lleva en los dientes.
> 
> gracias




"braquets", if they are not movable and should be tight regularly

"frenos" if they are movable, but if they are big and should be used around the head "frenos de caballo".

I know that sounds terrible.

I hope it helps


Please correct me


----------



## Gold

"frenos" son los que se le ponen a los caballos !


----------



## funnydeal

Gold said:
			
		

> "frenos" son los que se le ponen a los caballos !




lol  true enough

but we say that here


----------



## PFSM

He leído FRENILLOS... no sé si te servirá... pero BRAQUETS no siempre son los BRACES... porque hay distintos tipos de ortodoncia... fijos.... los que uno se saca... los que uno se pone para dormir.... asi que creo que "Frenillos" abarca algo más general...

Hope it helps!

PF


----------



## el_novato

Asi es México, fuera de la definición médica, se les conoce como *frenos * o *"brackets"*



			
				Vicki said:
			
		

> En Guatemala se dice "frenos" -- creo que en México también.
> 
> Para probarlo, puse "frenos dientes méxico" en Google y salío bastante...
> 
> Vicki



En México, se conoce la ortondoncia como la rama de la odontología que se encarga de la alineación de los dientes y de la corrección de problemas de mordida, así como también de guiar la erupción de los dientes y el desarrollo de los maxilares.



			
				Oculto04 said:
			
		

> Si te refieres al aparato que se pone para corregir la dentadura, en España se le llama "ortodoncia".
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

En España se dice: ortodoncia, braquets, aparato de los dientes. Gracias por los sinónimos de otros países, son muy interesantes.


----------



## Oculto04

el_novato said:
			
		

> En México, se conoce la ortondoncia como la rama de la odontología que se encarga de la alineación de los dientes y de la corrección de problemas de mordida, así como también de guiar la erupción de los dientes y el desarrollo de los maxilares.


´

Esta definición también es válida en España, pero "ortodoncia" también es aquí lo que dije (además de, coloquialmente, simplemente "aparato").

Al hecho de que una misma palabra (significante) tenga varios significados se le llama polisemia.

Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

Maravilloso tener varias opiniones, ya que nos sirve que aprendemos de otros paises.


Saludos Oculto04



			
				Oculto04 said:
			
		

> ´
> 
> Esta definición también es válida en España, pero "ortodoncia" también es aquí lo que dije (además de, coloquialmente, simplemente "aparato").
> 
> Al hecho de que una misma palabra (significante) tenga varios significados se le llama polisemia.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## toniga

En México se le dicen "frenos" y también "braquets"


----------



## el_novato

Hace varios años escuchaba esa palabra para los frenos o "brackets", cuando éstos empezaban a ser populares entre la gente.

Solo un comentario.  No se si todavía se use, pero antes también escuchaba la palabra frenillo para describir un problema que se presenta en la lengua, y por consiguiente la gente no puede hablar bien, es como si tuviera la lengua pegada o con poca movilidad; decían "esa persona tiene frenillo".




			
				PFSM said:
			
		

> He leído FRENILLOS... no sé si te servirá... pero BRAQUETS no siempre son los BRACES... porque hay distintos tipos de ortodoncia... fijos.... los que uno se saca... los que uno se pone para dormir.... asi que creo que "Frenillos" abarca algo más general...
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> PF


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola, El_novato.

El frenillo no es exactamente eso. Al menos en España, "tener frenillo" se usa para describir a una persona que cecea al hablar (como el líder de la oposición, Mariano Rajoy). Al parecer en algunos casos se puede solucionar seccionando esa especie de pielecilla que une el labio de arriba a la mandíbula superior, justo encima de las encias, y el labio de abajo a la mandíbula inferior. Tal vez alguien con conocimientos médicos pueda explicarlo mejor y decirnos si aún se practica.


----------



## Magg

Hi

I know what 'braces' (US 'suspenders') are referring to items of clothing and I've also heard something related to teeth but I didn't go the whole explanation.

What is it referring to teeth?

Magg


----------



## dave

In BrE, a *brace* is the contraption worn in the mouth by children to straighten their teeth. 

I think that in AmE this is called something like a _restrainer _ (or maybe a _retainer_?), or is used in the plural form *braces*.


----------



## Magg

Ahh... got it!

Thanks Dave


----------



## Chaucer

Magg said:
			
		

> Ahh... got it!



_Braces_, in México at least, are _frenos _or _frenillos_


----------



## cristóbal

dave said:
			
		

> In BrE, a *brace* is the contraption worn in the mouth by children to straighten their teeth.
> 
> I think that in AmE this is called something like a _restrainer _ (or maybe a _retainer_?), or is used in the plural form *braces*.



Yup, in AmE it's a RETAINER that is a mouthpiece worn (usually at night, while one is sleeping) after one's braces are removed in order to keep the teeth in their new correct position... it's a plastic mold of the teeth with metal supports taken right after the removal of the braces... For instance, I wore my retainer for about a year or two after I got my braces removed, then I stopped wearing it... now it doesn't fit anymore. 

So, yeah, braces are attached to the teeth, a retainer is a removable piece.


----------



## Learning

Hello! In Spain we have: 
APARATOS (If you don't specify, they can be either removable or not)
If you mean the NOT REMOVABLE ones you can say: APARATOS FIJOS or BRACKETS.
Saludos


----------



## teddison5

Should this thread be in the medical section?  
 
*¿Cómo se dice “braces” en español? *
 
*Creo: *
 
*(1) Frenos o Frenillos*
*(2) Braquets*
*(3) Aparatos*
*(4) Alternative?*


----------



## SmallJosie

Here (Spain) I've heard it called: un aparato dental.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Well, all your options are all right to me.  In my country, we say frenos/frenillos for the removable ones, and braquets for the ones you can't take out.  Aparatos is generic, and can be used for both (or that's what I've heard down here, at least...)

Let's wait for other people's opinion...


----------



## LoretoW

Hola!!! Yo soy de Chile por lo tanto hablo español, aquí en chile le decimos: "Frenillos", pero también es valido decir "Frenos para los dientes" ya que con sólo decir "frenos" se podría dar la confunción para referirse a Brake de un auto 

Así que la mejor alternativa es FRENILLOS DENTALES, o frenos para los dientes bueno esto según mi opinión.


----------



## teddison5

Muchas gracias a todos. 

SmallJosie 
Venezuelan sweetie 
LoretoW


----------



## ash93

I've heard it called "aparatos (de ortodoncia)" and its in the dictionary as well.


----------



## carola_fariasm

Se les llama _frenillos,_ pero cada uno de los aparatos que se pegan a los dientes se llama _braquet._
Lo sé porq usé frenillo durante varios años.


----------



## teddison5

Entiendo. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## lafumie

Hi!!
How can I say: "mi hijo *lleva* brackets"?

"My son .....(have, carry, wear...?).... brackets (or brace)"

Thank you!!


----------



## Alisterio

I would say "my son has braces" (at least that's what we call them in the uk - i'm not sure if people from the us call them brackets... any more ideas anyone?)


----------



## bailamojo

Nope, they're braces in the US, too.  My daughter had braces for about two years.  You can say either:

My son has braces.
My son wears braces.


----------



## Cubanboy

Estoy de acuerdo con 'braces' (correctores dentales).
Saludos.


----------



## upgw

how do you say dental braces in mexican spanish. frenos, frenillos?


----------



## Claudia BCN

In Spain we use 
aparatos (dentales)
hierros (kids usually use this)

I don't know if in Mexico its the same...


----------



## JeSuisSnob

In Mexico we say "frenos" or "brackets".

Regards.


----------



## Poca Cosa

In Colombia they are called "frenillos."


----------



## METALKID

In Argentina, aparatos de ortodoncia


----------

